# Moro TT looking fresh



## shaneTT (Feb 19, 2007)

As the weather was good yesterday afternoon, i thought id get out on the TT, building up a nice layer of Polish/Wax on the car now:









Not bad compared to the sorry state she was in back a while ago:



Next task is a wheel refurb, might tempt doing a DIY job, just got to decide on colour!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Defo an improvement


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Defo an improvement


A big one at that, she,s looking good


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Looks shinny but hard to see the moro coming through,  only on sunny days and at certain angles.

Was the paintwork really that bad, that you had to respray her?

Was it a culmination of stonechips and the odd rust spot?
Steve


----------



## shaneTT (Feb 19, 2007)

Unfortunatly i spent so long cleaning it i missed the chance to get some clear sunny shots!

Didnt get a full respray, had a whole new front end, minor mishap with the car is front :? , then the passenger side had been keyed (before i owned the car), and slight damage the the seal cover as well, so most the passenger side was sprayed!

Slightly edited to show a bit of shine...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Thats better, but hard to show moro off with pictures as they dont do it justice.
Steve


----------



## shaneTT (Feb 19, 2007)

Very true! Sun is most definitely needed!


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

shaneTT said:


>


Looks beautiful 8)


----------



## shaneTT (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks! 
My last TT looked very similar to yours:


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Moro is a fantastic colour (biased  )

Nice pics.


----------



## nott (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks fantastic

What wax , polish did you use on it ?


----------



## shaneTT (Feb 19, 2007)

Cheers!

Was machine polished with a mixture of mezerna polishes, and waxed with collinite a while back.when this time was a quick wash and waxed with dodo juice blue velvet.

Need a new wax, something wet look if anyone's got any suggestions, similar to swisswax but without the price tag!


----------



## Dogs n Rabbits (Oct 8, 2004)

Same colour and interior as mine. You did a beautiful job ! Very jealous and feeling I need to buy some detailing equipment ;-)

Ian

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dogs n Rabbits (Oct 8, 2004)

...also I'm getting my wheels done soon. Pristine seems to do a good job, exchange process of re manufactured wheels. Was going to keep original colour, do you think there is a better colour option for Moro blue car ?

Cheers

Ian

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

